# Betta Finds



## PickyPrince (Nov 15, 2014)

We all know how it feels to find a betta at a store that is really hard to leave behind. Whether that is because it is beautiful or in need of a rescue, I have a hard time forgetting those fish that I can't adopt and worry that they'll end up in an unheated bowl or dying in a tiny store cup.

So, I made a blog dedicated to posting the photos and store locations of the bettas we come across, the goal is to help them find someone willing to go out and adopt them.

http://bettafinds.tumblr.com

I plan to run this blog mostly off of submissions from anyone who knows what its like to fall for a betta you can't afford or don't have room for. Anonymous submissions are welcome and instructions on how to submit anonymously can be found on the submission page.

I will not turn down any submissions sent to me here, through PM or in this post, as long as you are comfortable with sending me the necessary information (a Photo and the store location, any other info is optional).

I really hope you guys will contribute (submissions, reblogs, ect.) and that this blog can do some good for at least one betta.


----------



## CopperBell (Sep 14, 2014)

Yay! Glad the thread went through! Time to check on a crowntail and HM I saw though I probably won't get to today. Hopefully they're still there and well. If so, I'll submit them.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

This is so awesome! I will try to participate as much as possible to get some of Philly area fish adopted. I'll probably focus on Petco Kings, I have a soft spot for them. They don't appear to be big sellers and seem to languish in the store forever. Not many people want a big ugly fish with short fins (except me).

I stole this from a local Petco. It was in a frame in the betta section. Maybe you can use it to highlight the abuse bettas are put under just for a stupid wedding. Feel free to use it.


----------



## PickyPrince (Nov 15, 2014)

CopperBell: Awesome, thank you in advance for the support ^-^

MikeG14: I think I will post that thank you! Although I will have to advise against using them for things like weddings and as party favors at all in the post, it'll be more of a, "if we can't change your mind at least follow this list" sorta thing. 

I actually have personal experience with bettas as party favors, my second and third bettas were from a wedding reception, they weren't meant to be party favors, but apparently the staff at the place was just gonna throw them out, so my family and I complained until they agreed to give us the poor things. It was pretty messed up.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

im sorry but at petco they give instructions for how to care for a betta during a wedding...............

because betta fish obviously decorations and not actual pets or anything...


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

VivianKJean said:


> because betta fish obviously decorations and not actual pets or anything...


Or worse. They wind up as ashtrays for drunken relatives.


----------



## PickyPrince (Nov 15, 2014)

Using any living thing for decoration just shouldn't be done, I know Bettas and Doves are some of the most commonly used for weddings. Unfortunately it is gonna happen anyway and we can at least try to teach people how to do it humanely. I've actually found that telling someone how much money and care it takes to get the proper set-up for each betta and then never shutting up about it, can often make them change their mind.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm in Canada, is that fine? Probably wont get much attention from anyone anyways since it's a small town in the middle of no where. But you never know..


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

In an ideal world, living animals shouldn't be used as decorations, I agree. However, I'd rather see it clearly posted that the fish can be returned and don't have to be flushed; than see the fish be flushed or thrown away... which happens too often.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

I could actually see the betta at a wedding if the care sheet was done properly. Something along the lines of:

"Hi, my name is *Insert cute betta name*. One of the people at this table might decide they love me enough to bring me home! Unfortunately, there is a lot of misinformation out there about bettas like me. So, if you're considering bringing me home, here's what you need to know."

-While I'm OK in this bowl for the wedding\reception, it really isn't a home for me. If you're considering bringing me home, I really need more space to thrive and be happy. You'll love watching me explore!
-I'm OK at this temperature for the wedding because the wedding host was careful to make sure my bowl wouldn't get to cold, but if you take me home, I'll really need a heater. I like temperatures between 78-80 degrees.
-Anyone taking me home needs to be committed to keeping my water clean. The smaller my home, the more water changes I'll need. It will be more stress for both of us. 
-If not one here wants me, that's OK. The people planning this event have already arranged care for me if that's the case...so that I can have another shot at a happy, healthy home.

Here is more information you need to know about me: *insert standard betta fact sheet*


----------



## PickyPrince (Nov 15, 2014)

Tress said:


> I'm in Canada, is that fine? Probably wont get much attention from anyone anyways since it's a small town in the middle of no where. But you never know..


Yup, that's fine, I will accept submissions from anywhere


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Awesome x3 gives me an excuse to go to the store more...


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Greenapp1es said:


> I could actually see the betta at a wedding if the care sheet was done properly. Something along the lines of:
> 
> "Hi, my name is *Insert cute betta name*. One of the people at this table might decide they love me enough to bring me home! Unfortunately, there is a lot of misinformation out there about bettas like me. So, if you're considering bringing me home, here's what you need to know."
> 
> ...


+1 it is perfect


----------



## PickyPrince (Nov 15, 2014)

It still isn't really a good idea in my opinion, especially as often as I hear people say "it's just a fish" and then throw out what I say, or disregard anything (like a heater or a decent sized tank) that costs money, when I try to teach them about proper care.
Also, maybe it's just my family, but we consider it rude not to accept gifts/party favors so my family would take the fish home whether they were willing to listen to the care sheets or not, it's just polite and that's how we were raised. Unfortunately for those little fish.

If you feel like you have to have bettas, I think setting it up with specific people who are willing to care for the bettas beforehand would be best. Like, share the proper care guide with your friends and family and see who is willing to adopt and follow all those guidelines. Then only get as many bettas for the wedding as those people are willing to adopt.

Personally, if I were to have bettas at my wedding, they would be my own bettas and they would be there as guests, not party favors.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I tend to agree with the above. Bettas really shouldn't be used as decorations for weddings. I agree that if you were going to have bettas in the center pieces then you should contact the guest a head of time, thoroughly explain what caring for theses creatures entails, and then say that if any guest would like a better then they must buy a tank and all the necessary equipment before the event. The guest can then inform you that they would like a fish and then you buy one fish for every person who wants one. 

Another thing is to buy the equipment yourself and give it the the guests who said that would be interested in having bettas as pets.


----------



## PickyPrince (Nov 15, 2014)

The blog is getting a decent amount of attention from the fish community on Tumblr, I've even had a few people from my area follow and seriously consider adopting some of the bettas I've posted. 

Unfortunately I am not able to ship any fish to people outside of my area right now, so I'm hoping if I just keep this up (I go to pet stores a lot, so posting pics of the bettas I see is really no problem haha) it will start getting submissions from all over.

That said, if anyone here has a submission but doesn't wanna bother with Tumblr, I have no problem with you sending the pic and store location through PMs so I can put it on the blog. ^-^


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm going to petco today so I'll be looking for bettas that need a home. i'll submit on tumblr though since I'm on tumblr all the time anyway.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Finally went to the store in the first time in almost a month. Went in to look at the platies but they had a newer bunch of bettas. Store is still taking bad care of them (and other animals) but there were some nice bettas there. I'm not interested in any but they are beautiful and I hope they can find a nice home. Attaching pics to this post.

1 & 2: Pretty mostly white doubletail ($7). Has minor fin damage to top lobe of cadual, pretty sure it's from biting. Very active and curious. Came right up to say hello. Quite mellow.

3: Rare find! Feather doubletail! Wasn't active for me but is unclamped and looks in good health. Would take him myself but I am not too fond of his colour  

4: ******/pinky/purple Dumbo DT. Fairly active and healthy looking

5: White-ish DT with an eerily human eye .-. Mellow but healthy looking

6: Another pinky white DT. Active and healthy looking

There was a gorgeous black bodied CT with vibrant Blue/red fins. VERY active and feisty. He is sitting stacked in a bunch on top of the display. >.> I might go back and get him - maybe. Lots of nice looking CTs, but they were starting to go down hill. If you want them get them fast because they don't last long (health wise) at this store.

Location: Espanola, Ontario. PetValu in Espanola Mall.

Sorry that I didn't PM this, busy atm. I hope the blog is still going well


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

-_- first two didn't load. Lemme try again

1 & 2: Pretty mostly white doubletail. Has minor fin damage to top lobe of cadual, pretty sure it's from biting. Very active and curious. Came right up to say hello. Quite mellow. Might be Dumbo too


----------



## PickyPrince (Nov 15, 2014)

I got them posted, I hope it was quick enough for those fish, I was busy moving back into my dorm so I was only checking my PMs on here


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

It's only been a couple of days, they should be ok still. Most don't last over a week. I hope they get decent homes. If I had more money I'd take them in myself.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh, I wish I had a decent camera on my phone! I may start taking bad pictures with my phone and sending them here or PMing them to you. Our Petco tends to have a lot of betta, and they don't stay healthy very long. The Petsmart rarely have betta, and they are always sickly looking when they do have some.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Some of those bettas I posted were gone, namely the two pinkish whites and the feathertail. I hope they went to good homes. The rest are in horrible shape ;-;


----------



## PickyPrince (Nov 15, 2014)

Sadist said:


> Oh, I wish I had a decent camera on my phone! I may start taking bad pictures with my phone and sending them here or PMing them to you. Our Petco tends to have a lot of betta, and they don't stay healthy very long. The Petsmart rarely have betta, and they are always sickly looking when they do have some.


Don't worry too much about not having perfect pictures, I use the camera on my iPod and it usually refuses to focus on anything in the foreground. So I end up with blurry faces and clear fins in a lot of photos haha 

I've noticed that Petsmarts aren't very good at betta (or any fish) care at all. I really wish they just wouldn't have them most of the time.

The Petcos I've been to are usually pretty good, but the two I go to at home have people that applied for a job there specifically because they wanted to help the bettas (something I'm thinking of doing), and the one here has someone I know from class working at it, and they've been paying extra attention to the bettas since I complained about bad betta care in pet stores. So maybe I'm just lucky with Petcos?

Walmart is the worst, but it's the only good grocery store in my college town, so I'm back to seeing some terribly kept bettas that I can't adopt again every week. I went today and all they had was three dead females that had clearly been there a while. Poor girls ;-;




Tress said:


> Some of those bettas I posted were gone, namely the two pinkish whites and the feathertail. I hope they went to good homes. The rest are in horrible shape ;-;


Poor things, I hope the ones that are gone found good homes.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

A lovely steel blue/red/black CT boy with 1/4 of his cup covered in a bubblenest. I showed him a female and he gave me this lovely spread. His neighbor is a similar (royal blue/red/black CT) that was flaring none stop at his reflection and had a small nest starting. Beautiful spread on both.

And a pretty possibly black/blue/red female VT. Lots of spunk and very friendly. Flared at a male I showed her. Though... could be a PK male too, not sure I saw any ovaries. *May* got back for this one, we'll see.

PetValu in Espanola Mall, Espanola Ontario.


----------



## YPP3 (Jan 31, 2015)

When I went to Petsmart, I saw a lady scooping lots of little fish into a tiny bowl. She was not careful at all and was probably crushing the poor fishes bones. At least 10 escaped from the net, fell on the floor and died. Poor fish. :-(


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I was at Petsmart at the exact right moment when they brought the bettas out after changing the water. I guess I went during water changes the rest of the time! They were all spunky and flaring at each other. Our Petco guy tries, but he probably follows the 1/week water change policy or something. 

I have an old flip-top phone, and I can't find the right cable to connect it to the computer. I'll keep looking through my cables, but so far the only thing that fits is the wall outlet cable that it came with.

I love those fish, btw!


----------



## PickyPrince (Nov 15, 2014)

Tress - I'm really sorry I keep missing your posts by a couple days, I could've sworn I checked here yesterday and there was nothing new. :/ Anyway, I scheduled them to post on the blog at decent times tomorrow when, hopefully, more people will be online see them.

YPP3 - That sounds painful to watch, I probably would've been picking them up off the floor and getting them into some water as quickly as I could. 

Sadist - I had an old flip phone for a while and I think there might be some way you can send the photos to yourself in an email. I remember someone mentioning that to me when I was having the same problem with my old flip phone, but I never actually did it.


Ugh, I went to our Petco recently and I think my friend that had been making sure nobody neglected the bettas for me isn't working there anymore. There were a lot more long-dead bettas floating in really gross water than I've ever seen at that store before.
I asked the girl at the checkout if she would get someone to check on the bettas because those dead ones looked like they'd been there a while and the living ones really needed a water change. She said she would, but it didn't seem like she meant it at all.
I wish they would employ more REAL animal lovers at these stores. -_-;


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

New shipment just came in, some really lovely fish needing homes. Store is PetValu in Espanola Mall, Espanola Ontario.

"Wild type" long bodied female I posted before is still there. Was in a dark corner so couldn't get a better photo.
















Very vibrant VT boy, he's been there since last week but is looking ok. A little pale but honestly, if he's this vibrant now can you imagine how pretty in a clean, warm tank?









Turquoise Metallic Butterfly DeT/HM

















Yellow/blue Bicolour VT boy. Looks like he's starting to deal with ammonia poisoning so he might need a rescue 









Red-ish Dragonscale DeT/HM boy. Oh deary, I picked up his cup and he swam around in a panic so I quickly got the picture and left him be.









Fleshy blue irid boy, not sure on tail type cause he was really nervous. Pretty blue eyes!


----------



## PickyPrince (Nov 15, 2014)

Oooh, that butterfly boy <3

Anyway, I got them all set to post


----------

